# WOW!!! SCENT POLE KILLER



## mwrhusker (Jan 10, 2008)

My buddies and I have been using a technique that I haven't seen much in this forum so I thought that I would bring it up. Scent Poles have been a staple for guys who love to shoot coyotes. I like to set up my hunts and call them in but I also set up a post in a high traffic area and spray the pole with canine urine. You will be amazed at the response. Just like domesticated dogs coyotes will want to mark and constantly check this pole to try to run off any intruders. Make sure your placement is good so you can get a shot off if you were to drive close and check in on your new pole. This technique is really neat for youngsters also because you can almost be sure you will have a good shot since you are setting the course for where the coyote will be and his attention will be drawn to the pole.

Hope this works well for you.
dan


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

How do you get canine urine? Extract it from coyotes you've killed already? Kinda hard to imagine trying to collect it from your dog.


----------



## mwrhusker (Jan 10, 2008)

you can actually buy coyote urine readily at most sporting goods stores in the scent section. You can order it online at www.predatorpee.com whick is what I do or you probably could collect it from your dog if you had a grated kennel. This technique is worth looking at because if you look at your dogs behavior and a coyote will act in a similar way. If a strange dog pees in your yard it is hard to get him away from that area and he will continue to check that spot first everytime he has a chance. Hope this helps. I have used both female and male coyote urine with great success.

good luck and pass it on.
dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> Kinda hard to imagine trying to collect it from your dog.


"C'mon Fido...here boy....siiiiit....lie down....roll over....pee in this cup"
"Good Fido"


----------



## mwrhusker (Jan 10, 2008)

If you dont have the means to purchase canine urine you could if needed take your dog to pee and place a pan under them. I really wouldn't encourage this but it probably could be done. Your best bet is to spend the money online and guys i guarantee you it will be money well spent. This was a practice used by the early indians (so my father says) They used their domesticated animals to do such a thing. However they would bring the dog out to the field and instinctively the dog would want to mark his territory and stomp around a little. I don't bring my dog into the field just because I haven't needed too. But adding this to you bag of tricks will bring some excitement.


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

If you want to save a few bucks go to your local farm store and look in the garden center.
They have 16oz's of 100% pure Coyote and fox urine for $10.49. It is made here in Illinois by BooneeZ 1-877-266-6331 give them a ring and they might be able to tell you who sells it in your area. WORD OF CAUTION Don't open it up and take a big sniff ! It is the real deal.
If anyone is going to chase there dog around with a pee cup please post a video and I will send you the $10.49


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't know why I never thought of doing this!

the coyotes within easy driving distance of DL have gotten so call and vehicle shy that it's darn near impossible to get one right now. The other day I saw a pair a couple miles from my farmstead maybe 400 yards off the road, and those suckers were running before my truck stopped!

This trick might just be the unexpected edge to bump off a few more before Spring. Very good info, thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Many trappers use this same exact thing for catching k9's. It's called a post set. It doesn't have to be a pole, it can be just about anything that qualifies as backing, anything that catches a coyotes eye or nose. It's caught thousands of coyotes over the years.

Urine can be purchased at trap supply places. 
http://www.minntrapprod.com/
http://www.graweslures.com/
M&M Furs
JR&Sons
etc....

xdeano


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

mwrhusker said:


> My buddies and I have been using a technique that I haven't seen much in this forum so I thought that I would bring it up. Scent Poles have been a staple for guys who love to shoot coyotes. I like to set up my hunts and call them in but I also set up a post in a high traffic area and spray the pole with canine urine. You will be amazed at the response. Just like domesticated dogs coyotes will want to mark and constantly check this pole to try to run off any intruders. Make sure your placement is good so you can get a shot off if you were to drive close and check in on your new pole. This technique is really neat for youngsters also because you can almost be sure you will have a good shot since you are setting the course for where the coyote will be and his attention will be drawn to the pole.
> 
> Hope this works well for you.
> dan


How many coyotes have you killed doing this? It seems like you could spend some long hours waiting for Mr.Yote to come by.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you use it in conjunction with calling?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I could see it working best during the spring when boundary's are set up. Just set up close and howl and it'll be one of the spots that the coyote will stop and mark on it's way in. When he stops to mark, you'll have a good shot. This is just speculative, because howling in the spring will bring in territorial coyotes anyhow.

xdeano


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

xdeano

You're right. We call it a scent post though.

One of the best sets there is, second only to the dirt hole, IMO.

Pan ten inches out and the yote will be waiting for you in the morning the next time he comes by.

If the plan is to watch this and shoot the yote, good luck. It might be a week before he comes by. And he may only be there for a mear moment. He'll mark it and move on. Never done it that way but watching over a critter carcus would seem higher percentage to me.

For those that give this a try, don't go up to your scent post all the time. You'll leave scent and you know what scent does to yotes. It sends them the other way in a hurry.

Good luck though and let us know if it works.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Would be an excellent set for traps. I was under the impression traps were'nt involved. Maybe he meant for it to be in the trapper forum.


----------

